
Microsoft admits that its Windows 10 upgrade campaign went too far - helloworld
https://www.extremetech.com/computing/241587-microsoft-finally-admits-malware-style-get-windows-10-upgrade-campaign-went-far
======
mtgx
Great. Now all that's left is to admit that the "let's track everything users
do on their Windows computers" campaign went too far as well. Hopefully not
after Windows 10 is already on 1.5 billion PCs and they've already fully
exploited all of that data, like their doing now with the "apology" for the
upgrade campaign, half a year after it's no longer in effect anyway.

~~~
orionblastar
Sort of like stealing a bicycle and then ask for forgiveness when caught.

------
Tempest1981
The forced reboot for Windows Updates in Win10 is also very aggressive. I
believe you get a choice of [Now] or [Later], where Later does a surprise
reboot in N minutes -- without even letting you save your open documents.

~~~
tsomctl
Or, if you leave it on overnight, you'll get a reboot with no notice at all. I
strongly recommend that you disable the Windows Update service, with the
caveat that you enable it once a month or so when you can reboot.

------
tunap
Why apologize now? The damage is done, their big net has upgraded millions of
unintended users. I can only speculate at what their next deliberate and
calculated move will be.

My money(figuratively) is on subscription fees are coming. How will they
deprecate the non-payers, more ads? They wouldn't black screen millions, would
they?

------
yuhong
I remember the @MalwareMinigun @BrandonLive tweets.

